# Creep in a Can How to Video



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I quickly put this visual how to of my learing prop Creep in a can. I might alter it next year with more of an up and down motion.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a fun variation on the peeper prop

I think you're right about going for more of an up-and-down motion, particularly with him coming up under the lid. That would be more true-to-life if someone were popping out of a garbage can.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it, thanks for posting.

I do agree that changing the motion to more of an up & down would be better, more realistic. Good job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great Noah! I love how you set the different garbage cans around the prop with the limbs and cat.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks! Ive been bitten by the video bug so I hope to pump out more haunt videos.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

thats a really cool prop. i might have to try something along those lines


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work NF


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice idea,good work


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wonder how well this would work and look if the garbage can was substituted with a bubbling pool in a can (like acid or something)?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> I wonder how well this would work and look if the garbage can was substituted with a bubbling pool in a can (like acid or something)?


I like it....or even fog with a green light. I was thinking of adding a green light in the can too. I got plenty of power.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey that looks great. Jeff if you want to convert it we can make it at a future M & T. I will bring mine for reference.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love it, NF. Nice display and prop performance. You mentioned you might change the motion to more of an up & down but I like as is!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

you what i want to do is try somthing it are local garbge totes with the flipy top. that would scare the **** out of me....

-BYH


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Hey that looks great. Jeff if you want to convert it we can make it at a future M & T. I will bring mine for reference.


YES!! The original idea was for an up and down motion so I will take you up on that offer. Were able to look at that other wiper motor we thought was bad? I liked to get grandmaw rockin for next year.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have looked at but I could not find the pin out for it. I seem to remember that that motor needed to have power to more than one pin. I will try to get on it this weekend. My bench is still full of Halloween stuff.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Noah, just checking in on this prop for the first time...me like! Another wiper motor eh? I was going to use my extra one for a grave peeper but love the idea of the creep coming out of the can, especially since I have an extra can on hand! Know exactly where I want to put him too! Is this a basic wiper motor prop...what type of tweaking did you do? My list of projects keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

great job


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

madmomma said:


> Noah, just checking in on this prop for the first time...me like! Another wiper motor eh? I was going to use my extra one for a grave peeper but love the idea of the creep coming out of the can, especially since I have an extra can on hand! Know exactly where I want to put him too! Is this a basic wiper motor prop...what type of tweaking did you do? My list of projects keeps getting bigger and bigger!!!


Thanks MadMomma

I was not happy with the peeper motion and want more of an up and down motion. IMU had posted a prop with the exact motion...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17371&highlight=pop+prop

Hpropman was able to tweak it and showed me a way to do the same to my creep in the can. I will post vids when I can get my desktop back online.


----------

